# Saddle pad vs. saddle blanket



## ridesapaintedpony

Please forgive the dumb question, but can you explain the difference. Oh, I know that a pad has padding and a blanket is just a blanket, but why the two different products? Why would you use a saddle pad instead of a saddle blanket?

Are blankets always used with a separate pad (like a felt pad) under them?

I hope I'm making sense and TIA.


----------



## Beau Baby

I was always taught saddle pads are english. They're like dressage or A/P or jumping pads. Saddle blankets are western. Those big square ones.


----------



## tbstorm

yes, saddle pads are english, blankets are western


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

tbstorm said:


> yes, saddle pads are english, blankets are western


Okay, then what is this?

http://www.horseloverz.com/Tough-1-Shoshone-Saddle-Pad-pr-292048.html



My question was why would you choose a pad like the above, over a blanket like below

Tough-1 Topeka Double Weave Saddle Blanket Show Saddle Pads Western HorseLoverZ.com

BOTH are western.


----------



## smrobs

The thicker saddle pads offer a bit more protection to the horse's back than just a blanket does. More often than not, the blankets are used over the top of a pad to dress them up a bit or give them some color, especially for shows because it is easier to haul 20 blankets of different colors than it is to haul 20 pads of different colors. Very few people use blankets under their western saddles without a pad simply because not many of us have a saddle with a tree designed to perfectly fit any specific horse. The thicker pads help to prevent pressure points from causing too much damage.


----------



## Beau Baby

Both those western blankets/pads are the equivelant of a saddle pad and half pad for english. just like smrobs said, its hard to find a saddle to fit a horse perfectly and the saddle blanket over the pad helps jsut like a half pad over an a/p pad helps.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Thank you smrobs. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Thank you.


----------



## Sarahandlola

Hmm well here a saddle blanket would be called a Nummnah, saddle cloth or saddle pad. 










And a half saddle pad is this...










I use both because it looks good ( Especially with a fluffy half pad) And it is more protection for the horse.


----------



## trailhorserider

I have often thought too, that blankets go back to the days when saddle makers used REAL shearling fleece under the saddles, not the cheap synthetic stuff they use now days. If you have a nice underside of real fleece and the saddle fits well, you can get away with just a blanket. 

If you have the synthetic fleece, which just about all production line saddles have nowadays, then it gets flat as a pancake right away and you need more padding, especially if it is a less than perfect fit.

I do have a saddle that fits so well (has never caused a white hair even with 5 hours trail rides several days a week) that I will sometimes use two single layer saddle blankets instead of a pad because I like the way they look. They are the nice, wool Maytexs, the thick ones. But still, I will almost always use a pad and a blanket together because I figure it gives the horse the most protection.


----------



## equiniphile

If you're talking Western, a blanket is usually a very thin blanket that you always put over a pad, usually used for showing.

A saddle pad is usually a thick pad that you put the saddle right on.

Blanket:









Pad:


----------



## equiniphile

Oh wow sorry, that pic is huge :shock:


----------

